# TiVo should have made an illuminated RF non-Slide Pro remote for the Roamio series.



## TazExprez (May 31, 2014)

I think TiVo should have made an illuminated RF non-Slide Pro remote for the Roamio series. It's probably too late now, since they are probably coming out with the Bolt series soon. I want to get an illuminated remote for one of my Mini boxes so I will have to get another Slide Pro remote. It's no big deal, but the keyboard will never be used in that particular room.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I doubt they will change the RF remote protocol for the Bolt, so if they do ever come out with a remote like that it will likely still work with your Roamio.


----------



## skypros (May 19, 2015)

I agree 100% a illuminated "basic" remote would be a much desired product.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I don't see much benefit to TiVo; the price point isn't going to be significantly lower. More hassle to have multiple SKU's, and somewhat expensive to create all the molds for different plastic shapes. And long-term the benefit of the keyboard is pretty high or rather lack of the keyboard significantly slows down interaction with many TiVo functions. Better to keep the Slide Pro volume higher and potentially knock the price down a bit more. Id' really rather see them move toward making that the standard remote and it no longer being a separate purchase (though it should still be available separately for those needing replacements or wanting additional remotes).


----------



## JohnnyBnyc (Sep 9, 2015)

I vote for an illuminated remote too. I was surprised when I opened the box and found the remote wasn't.


----------



## TazExprez (May 31, 2014)

JohnnyBnyc said:


> I vote for an illuminated remote too. I was surprised when I opened the box and found the remote wasn't.


I thought the regular remote was illuminated, too. Most of my TVs have illuminated remotes and even the Verizon FiOS boxes have partially illuminated remotes. I bought another Slide Pro remote for the Mini I mentioned in the original post.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Should be probably come standard but I find it easy to use a Tivo remote in the dark. I don't use the numbers nor thumbs up/down nor the colored letters except on rare occasions.


----------

